# Онемение конечностей



## Евгения C (19 Мар 2018)

Добрый день . Мне 44 года . За последние 1,5 года появилось много симптомов, которые не могу сложить в диагноз. Началось всё с легкого онемения периорбитальной области справа , иногда пелена и чувство "отечности " глаза . Одновременно с этим болела, хрустела шея , затылочные боли. Через полгода появилась боль между лопаток сначала , далее под левой лопаткой постоянно , иногда она щёлкает . Ещё через три месяца появилась боль в поясничном отделе позвоночника, немеют руки ночью во сне. Стала делать зарядку и , как мне кажется, после неё появилось с одной стороны- слева - онемение 4 и 5 пальца кисти и стопы , нога и рука - как " ватные " или слабые; и так же заложенность уха и жжение в шее с этой же стороны. Была у трёх неврологов - диагнозы : атипичная лицевая боль; невропатия тройничного нерва ; герпетический ганглионит . Ни одно лечение по этим диагнозам не принесло улучшения( нуклео-цмф; нпвс разные, мильгамма ; виферон, мидокалм , кавинтон, л-лизина эсценат). МРТ шейного , грудного, поясничного отдела позвоночника- явления спондилёза, незначительные протрузии , в пояснично - крестцовом отделе - киста до 1,5 см. МРТ головного мозга в норме. КТ органов грудной и брюшной полости в норме. Рентген с функц. Нагрузкой - нестабильность 4 шейного позвонка.  Мой вопрос - что за боли и онемение ,возникающие друг за другом в каждом отделе позвоночника и почему стало хуже после физических занятий в виде онемения и жжения конечностей с одной стороны и чувства" заложенности" уха ? В каком направление мне искать причины этого состояния? ( если надо , то выложу снимки КТ и МРТ ). Спасибо .


----------



## La murr (19 Мар 2018)

@Евгения C, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Евгения C (19 Мар 2018)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

> - что за боли и онемение ,возникающие друг за другом в каждом отделе позвоночника и почему стало хуже после физических занятий в виде онемения и жжения конечностей с одной стороны и чувства" заложенности" уха ? В каком направление мне искать причины этого состояния?


Заложенность уха- скорее тубоотит, евстахиит.


> атипичная лицевая боль; невропатия тройничного нерва ; герпетический ганглионит


Вполне возможно.


----------



## Евгения C (21 Мар 2018)

Спасибо, что ответили. @Доктор Ступин, а на снимках мрт ничего нет плохого ? Врач, который описывал эти снимки написал, что патологии нет. А наш местный врач, сказал , что ему видятся очаги повышенного сигнала в стволе и полушариях, и усиленный сигнал с коротко- спиральных трактов . Как так может быть ? Я из-за этого одностороннего онемения уже начала думать о БАС и РС....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2018)

Если есть сомнения и не можете от них отрешиться, то мрт с контрастом.


----------



## Евгения C (21 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а по Вашему мнению - на моих снимках что- то есть ? Боюсь, что с контрастом не получится сделать , т.к. У меня очень много было реакций на лекарственные препараты и не только. Боюсь, что на контраст могу дать жуткую реакцию. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2018)

И не надо делать.
По этим снимкам ничего не видно.


----------



## Евгения C (21 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин, благодарю Вас!


----------



## Евгения C (28 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Я снова с прежней проблемой. Вот уже 3 месяца не проходит чувство" ватности " и слабости в левой руке и ноге , заложенность лёгкая левого уха . ( я описывала полностью проблему в предыдущем сообщении) . Болят мышцы шеи с этой же стороны и месяц назад присоединилась затылочная боль постоянная ( цитрамоном не снимается). Невропатолог осмотрел - неврологический статус в норме . Назначил стрезам . Но эффекта от него за месяц я не вижу. Вчера пришлось сидеть на этой левой ноге в согнутом состоянии 20 минут и после этого стоя в ноге была распирающая боль - полчаса нога " отходила". Рука левая тоже с лопаточной областью тоже очень болела после длительного статического положения. У меня вопрос - могут ли такие симптомы быть  причиной нарушений в шейном отделе позвоночника ( спазм мышц , спондилёз ит.д) или это проблема в головном мозге надо искать ?


----------



## Евгения C (15 Июн 2018)

Добрый день. На моё предыдущее сообщение ответа не получила . Но сегодня была у невролога . И сходя из осмотра ( повышены рефлексы симметрично) и моих жалоб ( описанных выше) - врач установил диагноз: изолированный церебральный васкулит . Назначено лечение : дипроспан 1 р/5 дней три инъекции, пикамилон в/м 10 раз; полиоксидоний ; беллатамнал . Доктора , как вы думаете это действительно правильный диагноз , учитывая мои снимки МРТ ( выше) , жалобы и повышенные рефлексы. Что- то страшно ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2018)

Невозможно ответить.
Описанное по жалобам не полностью укладывается в проблемы позвоночника.
Так как лечение противовоспалительное, то пойдет на пользу в любом случае.
Но не отменяет создания такого уровня тренированности, чтобы было наплевать на положение рук и ног.


----------



## Евгения C (15 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, если это васкулит церебральный, меня не парализует слева , не появятся эпиприступы ? Начиталась уже прогнозов : от "хорошо лечится" до " возможен летальный исход " .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2018)

Хорошо лечится.


----------



## Евгения C (16 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю Вас!


----------



## Masha romasha (3 Дек 2018)

Вы решили свою проблему? Что это всё-таки было? У меня схожие симптомы.


----------



## Евгения C (6 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha, проблема не решена. Но я поняла , что это не онемение . Теперь болит вся левая половина тела: шея ( за ухом левым - плотный тяж), под лопаткой с иррадиацией в руку , рёбра( когда делаешь глубокий вдох , то возникает боль сильнее в рёбрах), поясница ,и отдаёт в левую подвздошную ( паховую область ) и дальше какое- то напряжение или спазм всей левой нижней конечности ( боль принажатыми на мышцы голени)и утром больновато стало становиться на пятку. Невропатологи, кардиологи , ревматологи ничего не находят своего. Жду , когда появятся ещё симптомы , станет совсем хуже и тогда , может , что- то определиться. У Вас такие же проблемы ?


----------

